# Listening, Speaking, Reading, Writing and Comprehension



## Lami

Necesito ayuda traduciendo lo siguiente:

listening, speaking, reading, writing and comprehension of English.

En el contexto de exámenes escolares.

Mi Intento:

___?___,oral, lectura, escritura y comprensión del idioma inglés.

Gracias... por favor corregirme cualquier error.


----------



## Mirlo

A lo mejor:
Escuchando, hablando, leyendo, la escritura y la comprensión del idioma inglés.
Para no repetir.


----------



## glasgy

Comprensión auditiva, oral, lectura, escritura y comprensión del inglés.


----------



## Damnjoe

glasgy said:


> Comprensión auditiva, oral, lectura, escritura y comprensión del inglés.



Couldn´t this, in the first 2 words in the list, be confused with oral comprensión as oposed to speaking? ie: comprensión auditiva, comprensión oral, compresión lectura, etc.

Oh, this thread addressed it pretty well:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1933539


----------



## Mirlo

glasgy said:


> Comprensión auditiva, oral, lectura, escritura y comprensión del inglés.



Lo único que lleva comprensión en este texto es "el idioma inglés" ; lo demás es nada mas la palabra: escuchando , hablando , etc...


----------



## Mirlo

Mirlo said:


> A lo mejor:
> Escuchando, hablando, leyendo, la escritura (escribiendo) y la comprensión del idioma inglés.
> Para no repetir.


----------



## cpaco2

Listening = comprensión auditiva
Speaking = expresión oral
Reading = lectura
Writing = escritura


----------



## michelmontescuba

cpaco2 said:


> Listening = comprensión auditiva
> Speaking = expresión oral
> Reading = lectura
> Writing = escritura


 Perfecto.
En el caso de "listening" yo estoy más acostumbrado a llamarle "audición", ya que así se llamaba la asignatura donde nos enseñaban a desarrollar nuestras capacidades auditivas o de audición.


----------



## Mirlo

No se puede usar *Expresión oral* , para *Speaking* en este caso, ya que ya existe algo llamdo "expresion oral, en la educacion especial ="oral  expression". Lo mismo va para Audición. 
Lo siento!


----------



## michelmontescuba

Mirlo said:


> No se puede usar *Expresión oral* , para *Speaking* en este caso, ya que ya existe algo llamdo "expresion oral, en la educacion especial ="oral  expression". Lo mismo va para Audición.
> Lo siento!


Creo que una cosa no quita la otra; todo es una cuestión de contextos y de regiones. Independientemente de si se usan o no en la educación especial, las propuestas de @cpaco2 en el post #7 y mi propuesta de "audición" sí se usan en el sistema educativo tradicional. Lo que sí te garantizo es que "escuchando, hablando, leyendo" es totalmente incorrecto y nada idiomático para denominar exámenes escolares. Sorry!


----------



## verona04

It doesn't make sense to add "and comprehension of English" at the end of the phrase.   This phrase is referring to a student's listening and reading comprehension in English and their ability to speak and write in English.  We don't have speaking or writing comprehension.  I would suggest, it is a test of a student's listening and reading comprehension and spoken and written language abilities.  
La prueba evalúa la comprensión auditiva y lectora y la expresión oral y escrita en inglés.


----------



## Mirlo

Lo que estas pruebas miden es la competencia lingüística, las habilidades de escritura, de escuchar, leer , escribir y comprender el idioma inglés.


michelmontescuba said:


> Creo que una cosa no quita la otra; todo es una cuestión de contextos y de regiones. Independientemente de si se usan o no en la educación especial, las propuestas de @cpaco2 en el post #7 y mi propuesta de "audición" sí se usan en el sistema educativo tradicional. Lo que sí te garantizo es que "escuchando, hablando, leyendo" es totalmente incorrecto y nada idiomático para denominar exámenes escolares. Sorry!


En el ámbito de Inglés como segundo idioma, es la forma en que se usa. Me imagino que hay alguna razón:

*English for Speakers of Other Languages Department | ESOL ...*
www.cgcc.edu › esol


El foco es en _escuchando_, _leyendo_, escribiendo y _hablando_. Las clases están disponibles en The Dalles y Hood River. Name sort ...

*ACCESS Parent Notification Letter Spanish*
www.washk12.org › departments › esl › esl_forms › ac...


Notificación Anual de Servicios de _ESOL_ (Inglés para Hablantes de Otras Idiomas) ... siguientes áreas: _escuchando_, _leyendo_, _hablando_, escribiendo, y/o .

No estoy tratando de discutir quen está correcto o no, solo explico.


----------



## Mirlo

verona04 said:


> It doesn't make sense to add "and comprehension of English" at the end of the phrase.   This phrase is referring to a student's listening and reading comprehension in English and their ability to speak and write in English.  We don't have speaking or writing comprehension.  I would suggest, it is a test of a student's listening and reading comprehension and spoken and written language abilities.
> La prueba evalúa la comprensión auditiva y lectora y la expresión oral y escrita en inglés.


That's how it is use. And this is not a sentence, Every term its separated.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Mirlo said:


> Lo que estas pruebas miden es la competencia lingüística, las habilidades de escritura, de escuchar, leer , escribir y comprender el idioma inglés.


El post #7 aplica para esto que dices.


Mirlo said:


> En el ámbito de Inglés como segundo idioma, es la forma en que se usa. Me imagino que hay alguna razón:
> 
> El foco es en _escuchando_, _leyendo_, escribiendo y _hablando_. Las clases están disponibles en The Dalles y Hood River. Name sort ...
> 
> Notificación Anual de Servicios de _ESOL_ (Inglés para Hablantes de Otras Idiomas) ... siguientes áreas: _escuchando_, _leyendo_, _hablando_, escribiendo, y/o .


Una cosa es como se dice en inglés y otra como se dice en español. Este hilo se enfoca en la traducción al español.
Nuevamente, "_escuchando_, _leyendo_, _hablando_, escribiendo" es incorrecto y no es idiomático.


----------



## lagartija68

michelmontescuba said:


> Nuevamente, "_escuchando_, _leyendo_, _hablando_, escribiendo" es incorrecto y no es idiomático.


----------



## Mirlo

michelmontescuba said:


> El post #7 aplica para esto que dices.
> 
> Una cosa es como se dice en inglés y otra como se dice en español. Este hilo se enfoca en la traducción al español.
> Nuevamente, "_escuchando_, _leyendo_, _hablando_, escribiendo" es incorrecto y no es idiomático.





lagartija68 said:


>


Lo sera para ti, pero primero no sabes en que contexto lo usan, segundo es lo que se usa . No importa lo que digan aquí. Bye!


----------



## michelmontescuba

Mirlo said:


> primero no sabes en que contexto lo usan


El OP dice que se usa "En el contexto de exámenes escolares".


Mirlo said:


> segundo es lo que se usa


¿Es lo que se usa donde?


----------



## Mirlo

michelmontescuba said:


> El OP dice que se usa "En el contexto de exámenes escolares".
> 
> ¿Es lo que se usa donde?


Son exámenes escolares de Inglés como segundo idioma. Lo reconocí, tan pronto como lo ví, es la terminología usada. Si no esta correcta , lo entiendo. Pero, este foro tambien es informativo. Y esa es la información correcta, están en los ejemplos que te di.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Mirlo said:


> Son exámenes escolares de Inglés como segundo idioma. Lo reconocí, tan pronto como lo ví, es la terminología usada. Si no esta correcta , lo entiendo. Pero, este foro tambien es informativo. Y esa es la información correcta, están en los ejemplos que te di.


No termino de entender lo que dices. Debe haber algún malentendido. ¿A que te refieres con que es la terminología usada? ¿Te refieres a las palabras en inglés o español? En caso de que te refieras a tus propuestas en español, ¿pudieras decir donde es que se usa esa terminología? Si es en Estados Unidos, debes notar que en ese país no se suele hacer un uso "estándar" del español. Producto de la influencia del inglés, se hacen muchas traducciones directas que no resultan naturales o idiomáticas para un nativo del idioma español. Muchas veces se termina hablando una especie de "espanglish".


----------



## Mirlo

michelmontescuba said:


> No termino de entender lo que dices. Debe haber algún malentendido. ¿A que te refieres con que es la terminología usada? ¿Te refieres a las palabras en inglés o español? En caso de que te refieras a tus propuestas en español, ¿pudieras decir donde es que se usa esa terminología? Si es en Estados Unidos, debes notar que en ese país no se suele hacer un uso "estándar" del español. Producto de la influencia del inglés, se hacen muchas traducciones directas que no resultan naturales o idiomáticas para un nativo del idioma español. Muchas veces se termina hablando una especie de "espanglish".


Se usa en el ACCESS Test. Te puse los ejemplos arriba. No se quien lo inventó, no fui yo. Comprendo que no será correcto, pero es lo que se usa.
*ACCESS Parent Notification Letter Spanish*
www.washk12.org › departments › esl › esl_forms › ac...


*Notificación Anual de Servicios de ESOL (Inglés para Hablantes de Otras Idiomas) ... siguientes áreas: escuchando, leyendo, hablando, escribiendo, y/o ....*


----------



## lagartija68

Traducir siempre el gerundio  o participio presente en inglés por el gerundio en castellano está mal.
La forma -ing tiene usos en inglés que no comparte con el castellano por ejemplo, en este caso, que se trata de sustantivos abstractos en castellano

Swiming: Natación
Riding: equitación
Understanding:comprensión
Misunderstanding: malentendido
Listening: escucha, audición, *comprensión oral*
Speaking: habla, *producción oral*
Reading: lectura, *comprensión escrita*
Writing: escritura, *producción escrita*




Mirlo said:


> , pero es lo que se usa.


En la mayoría del mundo hispanoparlante es una falla justamente en "Writing" (hablando  ), en la producción escrita. No es usual esa forma de escritura afortunadamente, proviene de pensar en inglés y traducir mal al castellano.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Mirlo said:


> Se usa en el ACCESS Test. Te puse los ejemplos arriba. No se quien lo inventó, no fui yo. Comprendo que no será correcto, pero es lo que se usa.
> *ACCESS Parent Notification Letter Spanish*
> www.washk12.org › departments › esl › esl_forms › ac...
> 
> 
> *Notificación Anual de Servicios de ESOL (Inglés para Hablantes de Otras Idiomas) ... siguientes áreas: escuchando, leyendo, hablando, escribiendo, y/o ....*


Ya he leído el documento y entiendo por qué insistes en esto, pero mantengo lo anteriormente dicho, lo cual ha sido apoyado por otro nativo aquí en este foro. Ya queda de tu parte hacer un uso "estandar" del idioma o dejarte llevar por este uso inusual, por no decir incorrecto del idioma, lo cual es común en Estados Unidos, pero no fuera de este.


----------



## Mirlo

lagartija68 said:


> Traducir siempre el gerundio  o participio presente en inglés por el gerundio en castellano está mal.
> La forma -ing tiene usos en inglés que no comparte con el castellano por ejemplo, en este caso, que se trata de sustantivos abstractos en castellano
> 
> Swiming: Natación
> Riding: equitación
> Understanding:comprensión
> Misunderstanding: malentendido
> Listening: escucha, audición, *comprensión oral*
> Speaking: habla, *producción oral*
> Reading: lectura, *comprensión escrita*
> Writing: escritura, *producción escrita*
> 
> 
> 
> En la mayoría del mundo hispanoparlante es una falla justamente en "Writing" (hablando  ), en la producción escrita. No es usual esa forma de escritura afortunadamente, proviene de pensar en inglés y traducir mal al castellano.


Por eso dije, comprendo que este mal, lo sigo diciendo. Pero ya lo pusieron asi. Y al menos que en el mundo de ELL, lo cambien, lamentablemente se tiene que usar así. :/


----------



## lagartija68

Mirlo said:


> en el mundo de ELL,


Estas generalizando a partir de un desafortunado caso. Es sólo una mala traducción.


----------



## Aguas Claras

El Instituto Cervantes usa (con variantes según el nivel):
Comprensión auditiva
Expresión e interacción orales
Comprensión de lectura
Expresión e interacción escritas


----------



## Mirlo

lagartija68 said:


> Estas generalizando a partir de un desafortunado caso. Es sólo una mala traducción.


Puede que sea una mala traducción,  y no es que sea un desafortunado caso, es que así es. No hay otra traducción usada. Ya te lo explique Miles de veces. Ustedes no saben de dónde viene , ustedes son los que generalizan. Si se usan las otras expresiones, serían repetitivas y no se pudiera clasificar en la prueba. Lo siento , pero ...


----------



## michelmontescuba

Mirlo said:


> no es que sea un desafortunado caso, es que así es.


Deberías decir "es que así es *en Estados Unidos*". Por cierto, eso no quita que sea un error. Si a ustedes les parece bien seguir arrastrando el error, pues ya eso es asunto suyo, pero es un error gústele a quien le guste y pésele a quien le pese.



Mirlo said:


> Si se usan las otras expresiones, serían repetitivas y no se pudiera clasificar en la prueba.


¿A qué te refieres con eso?


----------



## lagartija68

He encontrado muchísimos contraejemplos de ese mismo programa donde no utilizan esa mala traducción. (Quizás tienen otros errores)

"El estudiante obtenga una puntuación "competente" o "fluente" *en los dominios de escuchar, hablar, leer y escribir *(o "fluente" en la puntuación compuesta ) en las evaluaciones de ELP: KELPA, durante dos años consecutivos." https://www.usd214.org/vimages/shared/vnews/stories/5c5ca3c316f2d/USD_214_ESL_Plan_spanish.pdf

"Este modelo es para estudiantes con *un nivel oral desde limitado hasta fluido en inglés y con habilidades limitadas para la lectura/escritura*" https://www.palmbeachschools.org/UserFiles/Servers/Server_270532/File/ESOL/1511SP.pdf

"Nombre de Examen/Resultado/Nivel *en la Sección del Escuchar/Evaluación de Hablar*__________________________ Nombre de Examen/Resultado/Nivel en Evaluación* de Lectura/Escritura*_____________________________________" http://www.fldoe.org/core/fileparse.php/7750/urlt/0081071-spnl-spanish.pdf


Por lo tanto, además de que traducir las formas -ing por gereundios españoles es incorrecto, hay indicios también para sostener que es falso que este error sea sistemático en quienes escriben español como segunda lengua en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Mirlo

Esos ejemplos , no son la prueba de la que estoy hablando . Eso dice* ELP:KELPA* . La prueba no se puede poner en línea, ya que es de uso privado, por evaluadores de ELL. Y aunue sea asi, la gran mayouria usa la otra forma. Esta incorerecto, lo repito mil y una vez, sí, *pero lo usan!*
La prueba mide la competencia en el idioma inglés y en la prueba lo ponen asi, para diferenciar, ya que hay muchas otras pruebas en donde se mide , la expresión oral, expresión por escrito, etc, como el WIATT -III, el OWL-III or WISC-IV.


----------



## lagartija68

No les midamos las competencias en español a los evaluadores de inglés porque van a desaprobar. Usan pésimo el gerundio.


----------



## Mirlo

lagartija68 said:


> No les midamos las competencias en español a los evaluadores de inglés porque van a desaprobar. Usan pésimo el gerundio.


Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## sunRAE

Mirlo said:


> Esos ejemplos , no son la prueba de la que estoy hablando . Eso dice* ELP:KELPA* . La prueba no se puede poner en línea, ya que es de uso privado, por evaluadores de ELL. Y aunue sea asi, la gran mayouria usa la otra forma. Esta incorerecto, lo repito mil y una vez, sí, *pero lo usan!*
> La prueba mide la competencia en el idioma inglés y en la prueba lo ponen asi, para diferenciar, ya que hay muchas otras pruebas en donde se mide , la expresión oral, expresión por escrito, etc, como el WIATT -III, el OWL-III or WISC-IV.


¡Hola Mirlo!
Lo poquito que he leído de los muchos comentarios siento tu frustración de comunicar a los de otros países como es la situación aquí en los EU. De que cosas que se dicen en español aunque no sean correctas, se usan y son entendidas por ese grupo mencionado. Yo sé que este hilo es viejísimo pero para el que lo lea en el futuro me gustaría que no descartemos una sugerencia fácil.  Aunque parece una bobada: ¿porqué no podemos simplemente usar la forma de  infinitivo de los verbos? Igual que lagartija yo tenía entendido que gerundios en inglés funcionan de modo distinto en español y son como cognados falsos.

Simplemente les sugiero lo siguiente:

listening, speaking, reading, writing and comprehension of English

…El escuchar, hablar, leer, escribir y comprender el inglés…

Tal vez requiere que cambie tantito del original contexto antes y después de esta parte de modo que fluya naturalmente ¿Porqué damos más vueltas al asunto? Y repito tal vez no comprendí a fondo todo lo que implica esta pregunta. 😏

Otra cosa: será posible educar los que hablan el español mocho de manera gradual para que mejoren su español? En vez de seguir usando y promoviendo el uso incorrecto de las palabras, podríamos poco a poco empezar a usar la gramática y el vocabulario correcto, animando el uso más exacto del español. Les haríamos un gran favor tanto a ellos como a las generaciones futuras. 😉 saludos.


----------

